# Seen any good concerts lately?



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

A friend and I went to see Chris Cornell last Friday night at a small venue in Aspen Co (450 max cap). He played the whole show acoustic and it just plain ROCKED!! Great show, if he comes to a theater near you I recommend it 100%.:headbang: :headbang2: :guitar:  So how bout it? Seen any good shows lately??


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

:bump: Anyone? How bout the best concert you ever saw?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey nova, that's awesome!  He was just recently here, but I didn't go.  Man that dude has some pipes on him.

A few months ago I wanted to take my 11 yr old to her 1st concert.  Linkin Park, since we both like them... Holy crap, no way was I gonna spend $80 a ticket.  Her 1st concert will have to wait, lol.

I've been to 150+ concerts.. Some great ones.. Some total crap ones.  One of the worst being Guns n Roses hack in their hay day, lol.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 3, 2011)

I took my younger brother to see his favorite band...Avenged Sevenfold...they rocked but everyone else was horrible.

I saw Bob Dylan at the Shoot in Seattle last year at the Shoot...

I've been to a very wide variety of shows because of Bumbershoot.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

I've seen Pink Floyd 4 times, the best one was Madison Wi , Camp Randall Stadium in 1994, it was 85 degrees and rained the whole show, what an awesome night.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> I took my younger brother to see his favorite band...Avenged Sevenfold...they rocked but everyone else was horrible.
> 
> I saw Bob Dylan at the Shoot in Seattle last year at the Shoot...
> 
> I've been to a very wide variety of shows because of Bumbershoot.


Summerfest in Milwaukee is a great muic festival, Rock, Reagee, country. hip hop, whatever you want all for 1 ticket price. The big acts cost more if you want resevred seating but its a cool thing. Oh yea, and lots of BEER!!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 3, 2011)

Blackstar and Murs at Paid Dues 

:48:

2006 was wayyyy better (*fist pump)


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Apr 3, 2011)

Went to Manchester in about 1985 ish and saw Fleetwood Mac one of my all time faves, with Zeppelin. Had a GF who saw LZ, in concert, things were never the same after that, the Plant wig would always fall off.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey y'all, I went and saw carnival of madness..it was awesome..shinedown, sevendust, chevelle, puddle of mudd, and 10 years. I haven't been to a concert since 80 something. I saw def leopard, krokas, and Gary Moore..sorry spelled wrong. It was a great time!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Apr 3, 2011)

OH nice...

I loved Soundgarden... I remember the first time I heard "Outshined" on the radio and I turned my car and drove directly to Tower Records on Sunset when I was living in LA to buy a copy of their CD Badmotorfinger and I loved all their CD's...   It's really cool that Chris is touring acoustically but I wish that Soundgarden would do another farkin' record.   They got together last year to play live but now he's back to his own thing...  What a band!

I'm really pumped to see that A Perfect Circle is touring again this year! :aok:  I'm a huge TOOL fan and Maynard is probly my fave rock vocalist but I like APC's music even more.  I saw them a couple of times years ago and they were both amazing shows.  Unfortunately APC isn't going to come play in my city  but they are playing a couple of my fave venues in the world... a 2000 seater venue in Atlanta called The Tabernacle and Red Rocks Amphitheatre outside of Denver.  I don't get out to see too many shows so these two will be my splurge of 2011...  Atlanta is about a 3.5 hour drive each way and I have a brother in Denver I can stay with so it won't be much beyond airfare, a rental car & some local high grade medz unless I mail some supplies ahead for the show...

WhoooooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooooooooo​
Rock ON~! :headbang2:


----------



## nova564t (Apr 3, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> OH nice...
> 
> I loved Soundgarden... I remember the first time I heard "Outshined" on the radio and I turned my car and drove directly to Tower Records on Sunset when I was living in LA to buy a copy of their CD Badmotorfinger and I loved all their CD's... It's really cool that Chris is touring acoustically but I wish that Soundgarden would do another farkin' record.  They got together last year to play live but now he's back to his own thing... What a band!
> 
> ...


Red Rocks is cool, but you need to find the right spot as the sound bounces around in there. I've seen quite a few shows there including Soundgarden, Blues Traveler, Ben Harper and Jack Johnson.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 3, 2011)

I worked with a few bands when I was a bit younger, sound was my main job. Most noted band was Taproot (before they were known as Taproot) but I was onstage with Overkill at the Milwaukee Metalfest back several years ago!

I'd say I've seen a few hundred concerts, Metallica 8 times, Overkill and Testament a dozen times, Pantera, Dio, Kiss, Bob Seger, REO Speedwagon and even (LMAO) John Schneider (the original Bo Duke). Haven't been to one since Ozfest in Chicago a few years back!

I'll have to dig out the ticket stubs...anyone remember the Mosters Of Rock concert???


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 3, 2011)

I am the reigning king of horrible concerts.  I have only been to 4 concerts in my entire life, one I never saw anything, and the other 3 were flat out awful.  The one I am calling the best concert I ever went to was Tom Petty.  I am calling it the best concert I ever went to because I never actually saw Tom Petty.  This was only the 3rd time in my life that I had smoked marijuana, me and 3 other friends all went to the concert with two joints EACH.  I was stupid enough to smoke both of mine back to back during the opening act (some guy playing bongos) and drank two beers.  I passed out and when I woke up I was laying in the grass and Tom Petty was playing his last song.  
  Even more sad is the 3 other concerts I have been to:  Hootie and the Blowfish, 2LiveCrew (on spring break at a club we were in), and The Spin Doctors....pretty bad history right there.   

EDIT:  O WAIT!  I FORGOT!  I did see one really cool concert.  I saw Santana play at the Hard Rock in Vegas on New Year's Eve 1999, that was AMAZING.

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 3, 2011)

Stoners.... title says *lately*.

Yall b reminiscin' back 20 years loooooool :rofl:



My fav was either:
my 1st...Fleetwood Macs the Dance in 97
or
Summer Sanitarium Tour of 2000 at 3COM (Candlestick Park) ...Korn, Kid Rock, Powerman 5000, System of a Down, all opening for Metallica.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm going to see System of a Down in May, seeing as they are touring for the first time in like 6 years...and they're only hitting 5 cities in the US


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 3, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Stoners.... title says *lately*.
> 
> Yall b reminiscin' back 20 years loooooool :rofl:
> 
> ...


 
So you make fun of us for talking about old concerts then immediately talk about a show you saw in '97?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:   We may be stupid stoners, but at least we ain't hypocritical stoners!  (I kid, I kid, just joking, no offense intended)

-SSF-


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 4, 2011)

who said stupid??? we are all stoners 

and i figured id join in on the memories :48:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> I've seen Pink Floyd 4 times, the best one was Madison Wi , Camp Randall Stadium in 1994, it was 85 degrees and rained the whole show, what an awesome night.


Seen Floyd twice and R Waters twice. For me the best was R Waters doing "the Wall". Just frig'n incredible.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 4, 2011)

Seen Waters 3 times then David Gilmour in 06, didnt see The Wall tour. I saw Gilmour in a small theater (The Paramount in Oakland Ca) and thought he put on a better show than Waters.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 10, 2011)

I watched The Foo Fighters Live From Wembly Stadium last night recorded from a TV network called Palladia. That was a great show, next time they tour I'll be getting tickets!!


----------



## cubby (Apr 10, 2011)

3 weeks ago I saw Merle Haggard and Kris Kristopherson, Incredibly great. And on the way out I won $600 in a nickle joker poker machine.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 10, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> 3 weeks ago I saw Merle Haggard and Kris Kristopherson, Incredibly great. And on the way out I won $600 in a nickle joker poker machine.


Vegas?


----------

